# A little clear stream this am, more now



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Two of my older girls (sisters) didnt settle when everyone else did. Brought them to the buck about 5mos ago this am one had a bit of clear discharge so I put them both in the kidding bldg.
Miss B is playing with my head pawing thru to China laying down twitching her tail then getting back up for hay. But she did have a little more clear discharge a little while ago.
Somehow I managed to get most of the chores done except for the truckload of hay.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

does the discharge look like a clear tube with amber coloring?
If so she is close.... :wink:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

No amber goo yet & am no good at ligs. :crazy:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

sounds like you are getting closer - can you get a pic from behind of her?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh fun -- the waiting game through the night


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

No noplease no!!??

Just got notice that someone left baby goat in restrm across street from where we had ours in Seattle for earth day, now I get to help the city manager with instructions on how to bottle feed.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh boy... you may be really busy soon.... :hug:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Another small clear discharge today. Then I kicked em out of the bldg for the day. Come near sundown they headed back toward their private digs. That was a nice blessing!
These last couple of days have been long ones, you know, going out to check every few hrs.
Miss B is a morning person has always kidded 8 or 9 am. Her sister all over the clock.
Neither one has shiney udder.
Now. Since goats always make me out to be a liar I say neither one is really pregnant. :greengrin:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh man....the wait.... :doh: :help: :crazy:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

You got that right Pam!

Since I've never spent the night with them..... Listening to the preggo breathing & cud chewing & rustling around all night.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> You got that right Pam!


 :wink: I feel sorry for you ...having to wait....:hug:


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

I know how you feel... one of my does is driving me crazy. Dont know a due date, she was pasture bred, and she keeps looking like shes close, then she waits another week. LOL


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah Nubiansrus, had someone I saw covered but she went almost two weeks past that.
I got tired of her just laying around in stall like a beached whale.
Put her out for the day she had to lumber away from herdmates it was a comically pathetic sight.
But she kidded the next day. 
So I have changed managment of does ready to kid; put close ones in for the night & leave them out during the day.
No more of a weeks worth of room service while waiting.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

well folks, Ive been freaking out over the earliest possible due dates. Barn Records show they went back in with buck a few weeks later cause they were hollering for no other apparent reason. That shut them up. :roll:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

LGD snapped at a yrlng this am. Half hr later the familier cry of new baby D, she took a good hr to get down for the other two; a B & another D. Deputy (LGD) hepled clean babies, kept other goats away & even licked off outer sac as #3 was coming.
I tell you Im so blown away at the job this dog does. This be his 2nd kidding.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

D#1 hasnt gotten colostrum yet. Went out & tried to get some for her. Not weak just hasnt figured out where the groceries are. How low can you go?
Mystify udder hanging below hocks she's an old gal. Wasnt getting anywhere till I used just a thumb & forefinger on those tiny teats. Syringed about 9cc down the little one.
Time to re-fill the warm molasses bucket!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> D#1 hasnt gotten colostrum yet. Went out & tried to get some for her. Not weak just hasnt figured out where the groceries are. How low can you go?
> Mystify udder hanging below hocks she's an old gal. Wasnt getting anywhere till I used just a thumb & forefinger on those tiny teats. Syringed about 9cc down the little one.
> Time to re-fill the warm molasses bucket!


 congrats .... :thumb:

Don't wait... start working with the little one...if the baby doesn't learn right away... feed more from the syringe.... keep trying it will happen...tickle the baby ...just above the tail head/back area...it helps to stimulate the kid.. to eat.... Open the babies mouth ...put the baby on the teat and squirt a little in it's mouth..... repeat ....with the taste of the milk.... may stimulate the kid to eat.... make sure... the kid is right there... at the teat.....then tickle the tail head/ back area.... the kid may begin to search....when the kid gets close to it ...hold the teat up or down whatever it takes... for the baby to find it easier.... Good luck... :thumb:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Pam they are getting the hang of it (pun inteaded). Tried your advice before you gave it (goat minds think alike :greengrin: ) Tisnt easy guiding them to the faucet opening mouth clamping down & tickling all at the same time.
Am checking bellies so far so good~looks like they could use a little more help though.


----------

